# Oggun Tractors



## Fossil02818 (May 31, 2010)

I recently came across these folks and their open source strategy for supplying an affordable tractor for small scale farms. They look like they will fill a niche as I know several small vegetable farmers here in New England who are interested in purchasing one.

View attachment OggunNewsletter 01.pdf


or go to www.thinkoggun.com


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Fossil02818 said:


> I recently came across these folks and their open source strategy for supplying an affordable tractor for small scale farms. They look like they will fill a niche as I know several small vegetable farmers here in New England who are interested in purchasing one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If memory serves it's around 35-40 hp and also available in diesel


----------



## Fossil02818 (May 31, 2010)

Available in diesel or gasoline. 25hp for $10,000 is an affordable platform for this scale.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

This would be good for a lot of people. Small acreage owners, the small plot organic farmers. A good idea. I hope they succeed and prosper.


----------

